# Will G-STOP BRAKELINE KIT fit 07 Murano?



## hujirong (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brakes.jsp?make=Goodridge&model=G-Stop+Brakeline+Kit

I have the above kit brought for my 06 Mustang, but never been used. I can't find information if these lines can be used in my 07 Murano.


----------

